# Hoping for a Starblazer - anything I should look out for?



## drcotts

Hi All
We are hoping to PX out Wentworth (2002 38k miles) in the coming weeks and we really like the starblazer (either low or high locker).

What do other owners think? is there any particular things i should look out for. I am ok with the negitiating part but just wanted to know what to look for on this model as to things not working, dropping off etc. I am canvassing dealers at the moment
I hopefully will be looking for a later model rther than the earlier ones

any help appreciated

Phill


----------



## ingram

What do you mean by 'later'? Do you mean a 2007 on, 'x250' base, or an up to 2006 pre-x250 base?

A look at previous comments about Starblazers would be useful to you, if you haven't already. I am very pleased with my 2006 Starblazer and so very pleased that I didn't buy a 2007 on Starblazer.

Harvey


----------



## MaxandPaddy

Hi Phil,
We had a 2007 Starblazer which had the 2008 spec,we loved the layout and the Boxer gave us no problems at all it was a dream to drive.

However,the habitation side of the Motorhome caused us some really bad problems and,reluctantly,we had to trade it in earlier this year as the problems were spoiling our trips.

The problems we had were that the overhang was very low (there is another member on the forum who has the same problem),it was so low it was in danger of grounding and after months of complaints to Autocruise annd Peugeot we gave in and had airides fitted which raised the ride height.
So do check out the height of the overhang as it is quite a large one and ours was very saggy and that was on a brand new vehicle!

Several serious electrical problems which almost lead to a fire!
They have changed the layout now and I believe they have moved the Truma boiler which was under one of the lounge seats and ours kept overheating and burning out,we had two new ones!

The locker doors are two bits with a silver section on the bottom which houses the handle and the locker doors kept braking in two as the bottom silver section is just glued on so check out the condition of the cabinets!

We had to have the control panel changed as there was a fault on it.

The steadies where too long and would not go down,we think this was due to the fact that the ride height was too low and eventually the steadies where changed so check out the steadies are the right length!

We had two new steps as they just kept packing in .

We had a new charger,newleisure battery,the fuse holder for the boiler had to be changed as it kept burning out,the fridge drained the leisure battery on journeys over 100 miles and the top marker lights did not work!

People think we were very unlucky and it was one of the last vans to come out of the Autocruise factory before Swift took over.
Plus sides!
Excellent layout,great kitchen,fantastic bathroom and great looking van.

Oh I forgot we had quite a lot of water get into the garage!

Before the Starblazer we had a Starfire and that was perfect so please do not think I have a downer on Autocruise and I know they have made some mighty fine Motorhomes but I have had a very bad experience with them and would never buy another.

Val


----------



## drcotts

ingram said:


> What do you mean by 'later'? Do you mean a 2007 on, 'x250' base, or an up to 2006 pre-x250 base?
> 
> A look at previous comments about Starblazers would be useful to you, if you haven't already. I am very pleased with my 2006 Starblazer and so very pleased that I didn't buy a 2007 on Starblazer.
> 
> Harvey


Hi harvey
Thanks for the reply. this is where I need info. Whats the diff between the x250 and pre x250 as i am not fully up on the base vehicle specs.

i suppose i can check on Peugeot web site but first hand experiences are worth more to me.


----------



## GerryD

We had often looked at the Starblazer and considered buying one until we realised that it had two major design flaws:
1. The Wardrobe is too small, not suitable for ladies dresses.
2. The fridge is one of the smallest of any motorhome in it's range.

Notable that the Starblazer is no longer made. for 2010.
Gerry


----------



## firewood

i have sent you a pm


----------



## bazajacq

hi there we bought a starblazer in may this year, and have done about 6500 miles in it , it had air rides fitted when we bought it , so we have never had a problem with height , we do look at other mhs in our travels and see alot of mhs that are very low, not really sure when ours was made as the boxer is a 2006 but the camper is 2007 reg , we have no problem with it , love the garage and the lay out , the only thing is some of the finishing is not as good as our bessacarr was , niggly things , the finish on the drawers , crome on the running light bit rusty , think it was proberly made as they were getting into problems , otherwise we love it , a dream to drive , about 28mpg , hope this is helpful to you , baz


----------



## mondo33

Hi we didn't get a Starblazer but got the Startrail...we wanted the fixed bed ...however there are some faults that were prevalent to most of the marque

We had various bits of trim kept falling and peeling off..

Some of the cupboards are not flush.. pedantic I know but we paid a lot of cash for it

The charger failed whilst we were in France in August..we went to our dealers and were told 3 weeks for a replacement that was the first week of September..still waiting..apparently Swift were aware of this FAULT!! so why not replace at source instead of waiting for waranty claims and having to wait weeks for a new one!!

Other than that pleasently surprised with the van!!

Just check the charger if it's a second hand one!!


----------



## ingram

drcotts said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by 'later'? Do you mean a 2007 on, 'x250' base, or an up to 2006 pre-x250 base?
> 
> A look at previous comments about Starblazers would be useful to you, if you haven't already. I am very pleased with my 2006 Starblazer and so very pleased that I didn't buy a 2007 on Starblazer.
> 
> Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Hi harvey
> Thanks for the reply. this is where I need info. Whats the diff between the x250 and pre x250 as i am not fully up on the base vehicle specs.
> 
> i suppose i can check on Peugeot web site but first hand experiences are worth more to me.
Click to expand...

I have just been away in mine: lovely! 

I see that you have a Wentworth, so you are familiar with Autocruise quality and as it is a pre-'x250' , you know what they are like. I know little about the 2007 onward x250's other than what I have read on here, good and bad!..... and the post 2007 Starblazers well, they are not the same as the earlier ones it seems ...............

H


----------



## drcotts

ingram said:


> drcotts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ingram said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean by 'later'? Do you mean a 2007 on, 'x250' base, or an up to 2006 pre-x250 base?
> 
> A look at previous comments about Starblazers would be useful to you, if you haven't already. I am very pleased with my 2006 Starblazer and so very pleased that I didn't buy a 2007 on Starblazer.
> 
> Harvey
> 
> 
> 
> Hi harvey
> Thanks for the reply. this is where I need info. Whats the diff between the x250 and pre x250 as i am not fully up on the base vehicle specs.
> 
> i suppose i can check on Peugeot web site but first hand experiences are worth more to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have just been away in mine: lovely!
> 
> I see that you have a Wentworth, so you are familiar with Autocruise quality and as it is a pre-'x250' , you know what they are like. I know little about the 2007 onward x250's other than what I have read on here, good and bad!..... and the post 2007 Starblazers well, they are not the same as the earlier ones it seems ...............
> 
> H
Click to expand...

Hi Ingram
Yes the 2001 wenty is an excellent biuld quality and much better than the latter Autocruises. I think we can afford one circa 2004-2006 so i think If we do go for it this will be the sort of date we end up with. I may eveb negotiate a replament control panel ha. I am hoping that it wont be too loaded with problems as the wenty is going fine at the mo with no real problems so part of us would hate to change it for a van with problems still you have to take the chance dont you.

Thanks again and to all who posted
Phill


----------



## auntygranty

*Starblazer*

Hi drcotts.. I purchased a 2003 Garage model earlier this year... and after this time I have to say it is one of the best vans I have had, lay out wise. In my opinion the build quality is far superior to some other British vans I could name. Initally I was struck by the quietness of the ride and lack of rattles and that was before I got to work on checking it out and doing any mods. From all accounts the newer models are very plush but build quality has suffered, mine has done 33.000 miles and runs like a dream, never mind the small wardrobe and small fridge ever van is a compromise.. Auntygranty


----------



## drcotts

Thanks Auntygranty
yes we liked the layout and didnt mind that the fridge was not huge. our wardrobe is not too bad at the moment but due to the lack of storage in the wenty anyway it gets filled with all sorts of stuff as well as clothes so a van with more storage would be great.

I am glad you are happy with yours as when you ask on a forum more people will reply that have had problems than those who are happier and it can make you feel like they are all fraught with problems so i am glad you reported you are happy.

my missus fancies the Oakmont as well but we can afford it but keeps on about it but its far too expensive at 48k min for a 2 yr old van
I have found a place over norfollk which has a fiar number of autocruises in and has one at the right price so when we go over there at christmas we will go and have a look.

Thanks again for replying

phill


----------



## ingram

Phill,

As your original question was 'anything I should look out for?' I'll comment on that. Yes, there is. Autocruise had a 'plethora' of models: even just the 'Starblazer' had something like eight different variations with slightly different specifications and that doesn't include their 'Pioneer' versions of them. My research also indicates, although I am not positive on this point, that they also made 'specials' to be sold exclusively by Marquis. These seem to be identified by the logos and graphics being in brown/maroon and having a 'crown' logo high up on the sides at the rear. As said I am not positive about the Marquis connection, or if there were any other specification variations on these models................ so, this will depend on the 'model year' but for 2006, the only year that I have the brochure for, there was:-

Starblazer SL ( Standard Locker )

Starblazer LL ( Large Locker ) the 'garage' version with higher bed and pull out access ladder, and a raised rear roofline.

Then there was the 'XL' version of both of the above ( this is what I have in the SL version )

Then there was the option of the overcab bed 'pod'. This was available on all of the above versions ........

The XL versions are, wait for it,......13 3/4" longer than shorter one. There are several differences some obvious, some not so.

The major difference is that the XL has a washroom with a 'walk in' shower cubicle. the short one has a 'wet room' washroom with the shower, wash basin, toilet all together.

The XL has the table storage locker next to the high level wardrobe, the short one has it at low level by the entrance door.

The XL has an Eberspacher Combitronic Compact Deluxe diesel heating / hot water system ... ghasp ....... which is a totally combined unit mounted under the floor. This also has 230volt operation for both the heating and hot water.

The short version, as I understand it, ( from another MHF owner of one ) has diesel only Eberspacher heating with no 230volt option. I forget what the water heating is on that: either diesel only, or gas .. not sure.

Have you lost the will to live yet?.... no? then read on ......  

The equivalent Pioneer model is the Frobisher: with, it seems, all the above variations / options............. different 'colourways' both internal and external and a natty four headlamp system to replace the standard Peugeot ones.

Downsides of the Starblazer?

Very heavy table with inconvenient folding legs ( modified mine to a 'pole and socket' system. ) which is dimensionly perfect to fit in it's storage locker, but not for sitting at and eating ...... sigh .......

A potentially excellent combined Spinflo sink / draining board, let down by the draning board having absolutely no slope towards the sink and being too shallow so the water runs off it anywhere it likes depending on the slope of the 'van. Modified mine by fitting a Smev unit:.... perfect.

No 'lounge' speakers for the cab radio, only the cab ones............. very poor and a real let-down .......... how much would that have cost eh?  

Upsides? well very nicely put together: eg. the curtains: quality bit of cloth, very nicely made and *lined*. I have seen other motorhome curtains; just a thin bit of cloth and hemmed by a five year old by the looks of it ......... the superb kitchen extending worktop system ....... the fixed bed being nowhere near the kitchen so doesn't get splashed with cooking soil ....... everything else .......   

What's gone wrong?

The Eberspacher won't fire up on diesel. In tomorrow at 'Krueger' for fixing... I hope.

Harvey


----------



## auntygranty

*Starblazer facts continued*

Phil... Harvey sure knows his facts... I agree with most of his opinions..mine is the Marquis version with larger garage (raised rear roof) there are quite a few of these around..Marquis versions had maroon sink !!XX? Gold coloured fittings, an extractor over kitchen and a Tv aeriel, the upholstery was also upgraded. Auntygranty


----------



## drcotts

Harvey many thanks for that detailed posting which i have printed off.

The table on my wenty is just the same and store in the wardrobe (why do they do this. and its a nightmare so the table ends up being left out on the floor whilst we tavel and put in the front when we stop. we get on with that Ok but its daft and as you say it weighs a ton.

I have eyeballed a couple of blazers over norfolk so will be lokoing around when i go over t christmas. I hope you get the eberspascher fixed . Is it true about the amount of deisel they use and the noise. i heard report ath they use lots of fuel in winter and people on 1/4 tank have woken up with no fuel.

I was looking at the spec for the new Oakmont today as the missus is on about one of these (used) but one thing i motice was the extra double bed at the fron which is only 3ft 5in wide. Thats not even a single is it.

Anyway cheers to all the posters who have replied

Phill


----------



## neilbes

i have run my eberspacher all night and not noticed the needle even move,
i think the fuel outlet is a 1/4 of the way up the fuel tank on mine so that you can not run out,they are a little noisy on start up but once up to temp you will not notice it


----------



## ingram

drcotts said:


> I hope you get the eberspascher fixed . Is it true about the amount of deisel they use and the noise. i heard report ath they use lots of fuel in winter and people on 1/4 tank have woken up with no fuel.
> 
> Phill


Yes, it's fixed thanks Phill: It just needed the coolant system bleeding. There are other threads about the Eberspachers so I won't go into detail here but I don't think that they use lots of diesel: don't run mine a lot especially overnight unless on hook up then run it on 230v to maintain about 18 deg C. The main problem I find with mine is amount of battery power it needs to start up on diesel.

I would rather have a *good* gas / 230v system to be honest, but the Eber is ok.

I noticed your comment about the Oakmont: it does have good access to the bed: it isn't easy for the 'inner' person to get out of the Starblazer bed, over the other occupant.  but that Oakmont kitchen is a bit cramped with it's narrow passageway........

..... happy hunting.

Harvey


----------



## TR5

ingram said:


> Phill,
> 
> The short version, as I understand it, ( from another MHF owner of one ) has diesel only Eberspacher heating with no 230volt option. I forget what the water heating is on that: either diesel only, or gas .. not sure.


Water heating is by gas and/or electric mains.


----------



## ingram

TR5 said:


> ingram said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phill,
> 
> The short version, as I understand it, ( from another MHF owner of one ) has diesel only Eberspacher heating with no 230volt option. I forget what the water heating is on that: either diesel only, or gas .. not sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Water heating is by gas and/or electric mains.
Click to expand...

Thanks for correcting me on that Michael: I just couldn't remember for sure.

I hope yours is going well.

Harvey


----------



## Broom

Hi Phil

Just have a look at the Auto Trail 696 before you make your mind

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## BernieTheBolt

*Autocruise Starblazer 2003*

Autocruise Starblazer 2003 can anybody help regarding obtaining a wireing diagram.Please. Thank you


----------



## ingram

*Re: Autocruise Starblazer 2003*



BernieTheBolt said:


> Autocruise Starblazer 2003 can anybody help regarding obtaining a wireing diagram.Please. Thank you


Welcome to MHF Bernie. My 2006 handbook has wiring diagrams in it but probably won't suit your 2003 as the old Autocruise CH company liked to change things frequently 

I hope a '2003 handbook owner' will be along with info. for you.

btw it would probably have been better to have started a new thread with your question rather than tacking on to this old one but as it has brought it to the front again I'll just mention that Krueger didn't fix my Eberspcher after all but the £70 I paid them encouraged me to fix it myself. ( details of that elsewhere I think ).

It is now working well, seems to 'sip' diesel, and now that I have fitted a second leisure battery the power drain is less of a problem .... oh! and it makes a lovely noise still. 

Harvey


----------



## BernieTheBolt

Hi Harvey,
Thank you for the welcome,its nice to know there's other Star Blazer Owners out there,so a problem shared is hopefully solved.What I didn't mention was the problem I have is one wire coming from the back of control panel GREEN which I didn't mark (stupid) can go in three different places.Today I will see if the water gauge is working, if not it goe's to the sender,then I have to find out which colour the sender goes to,I hope I can solve without doing any damage.  
Thanks 
 Bernie


----------



## Jodi1

Hi we have a 2006 Stardream and agree about the chrome fittings around the exterior rear running lights (at the top of the van) going rusty. Plan to try and clean them up and put several coats of varnish on to see if this helps. The Eber heating is noisy at first but does settle down after a while, on 240v a lot quieter. The salesman told us that the cut off using diesel is a quarter tank, but do not have and experience on this. Personally would have been more then happy with a gas/240v heater and separate water heater, but there you go.
The wardrobe isn't particularly long (but then I don't worry about dresses, ever), the main problem we find is what to do with shoes. At the moment they are all in a jumble in the bottom of the wardrobe, which isn't too good. Have seen a nice hanging thing in one of the mags especially for shoes, but can't find anywhere to put it. The dining table is heavy and awkward, so as we have an U shaped lounge, we managed to find a chest of drawers with the slide and fold out table, usually seen in caravans, to fit at the back and this solves the whole problem.
We are very pleased with our Stardream and feel that it is a well finished van with loads of storage, more then we had with the caravan. However this is our first MH and we have only had her since April (but have been away in her quite a bit so far) so still very new to all this.

Good luck in your search


----------



## TR5

Hi Bernie
If it is the Sargent unit they have full wiring diagrams on their website. You can download these in PDF format I believe, and print them off - very informative they are too!

HTH

TR5


----------



## ingram

Bernie,

Had a quick look at the wiring diagram in my Autocruise handbook. It doesn't show any detail of control unit connections, just a 'data cable' to it. You may have to 'poke and hope' unless you have a 'Sargent' when TR5's suggestion sounds good ...... just off to look at that myself.

Edit: But there are no diagrams for pre-Swift Group Autocruises!

Harvey


----------

